# Wipe your fittings kids



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bradford White- for plumbers by plumbers


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That's not how plumbers plumb them where I'm from.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

And another thing, let your helpers know they do not have to tighten compression stops as tight as they can. Ferrell puller stuck in pipe.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Another pro tip for the kids, always make sure the logo on the garbage disposal flange is straight. I see this more than I should, the customer is probably cursing your name every time they do dishes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Good golly Batman! That is some green copper!


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Another pro tip for the kids, always make sure the logo on the garbage disposal flange is straight. I see this more than I should, the customer is probably cursing your name every time they do dishes.


One should not have to explain that to any apprentice. If anyone puts it in like that you immediately know that the person is never going to care enough about his work to become a good professional plumber.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

"It hurts me eyes"


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

maybe hes irish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

See next post


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

The Dane said:


> Debo22 said:
> 
> 
> > Another pro tip for the kids, always make sure the logo on the garbage disposal flange is straight. I see this more than I should, the customer is probably cursing your name every time they do dishes.
> ...


I second this!


----------

